# How to forward a port for uTorrent using BSNL DataOne?



## Desmond (Oct 26, 2008)

Guys, I have a BSNL DataOne Broadband connection. My problem is that I can't get uTorrent to download anything (Other clients don't help, either). I have followed the instructions as per the Port check function in uTorrent, but don't know how to configure my ADSL Modem using DataOne's control panel.

Please Help....


----------



## Quiz_Master (Oct 27, 2008)

You need to open ports in your BSNL Router (so called Modem  ).

The method is different in every router model so giving exact method is kinda tough!
BTW I suggest you try searching forum before asking for help.

Check this thread on how to forward ports:

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=58475&highlight=port+forward


----------



## jatt (Oct 27, 2008)

Hi friend,This software will solve your problem.

eDonkey 2000 v1.4

Automatically forward your ports with PFConfig. If you are trying to run an application that requires ports to be forwarded, you can skip the work and just use PFConfig. With PFConfig, you don't have to learn how to setup your router. It's so easy to use, you just pick the program from a list and say 'Update Router'.

please google search to find it otherwise PM me i will provide you.


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Oct 27, 2008)

The link is here:

*portforward.com/store/pfconfig.cgi

You can download a demo. Its a paid software, although you can find *cough* *cough* copies around...

I'm skeptical on how a software can set up a router's port forwarding, so if anyone tests this, please post what happens. Thanks.


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 27, 2008)

Try using a port number in this range
49152-65535


----------



## thewisecrab (Oct 27, 2008)

*thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=94470 (by jal desai)
After that go here
*thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=99655  (by beta testing)


----------



## Desmond (Oct 31, 2008)

I got PFConfig, but it does'nt show my routers manufacturer. I don't want to risk jeopardizing my connection by doing it manually. If you provide concise steps, maybe I can try it manually.

BTW, my modem is a UTStarcom's UT300R2U...


----------



## Devrath_ND (Nov 1, 2008)

I have the same model. Please give the stpes to do port forwarding


----------



## sreenidhi88 (Nov 1, 2008)

did u try this one?
portforwarding ut300r2u


----------



## Ramakrishnan (Nov 2, 2008)

I fyou have ut300ru, follow the below mentioned steps.

1. Go to local area connection properties and click on TCp/Ip properties. select use the following ip address and give 192.168.1.2 and subnet mask as 255.255.255.0 and default gateway as 192.168.1.1.

2 Now in IE type 192.168.1.1 and it will ask username and paswword Most of the time, it will be admin and admin. after putting in the username and password, it will take you router's settings page. click advanced setup and then WAN and under service something called pppoe_35_1 will be there. against that there will be an edit button. click the edit button.keep default values and press next and select bridging and click next and next and save. Now your router is port forwarded. download utorrent and install. There are numerous guides availabe for automating download during 2.00 am to 8.00 am.


----------



## rhasta (Nov 2, 2008)

Can anyone help me portfowarding for MTNL(broadband)-UT Starcom??


----------



## mmharshaa (Nov 2, 2008)

rhasta said:


> Can anyone help me portfowarding for MTNL(broadband)-UT Starcom??


 
Solution for ur problem goes here:
*www.portforward.com/english/routers/port_forwarding/routerindex.htm

Simple!!!!


----------



## hullap (Nov 2, 2008)

mmharshaa said:


> Solution for ur problem goes here:
> *www.portforward.com/english/routers/port_forwarding/routerindex.htm
> 
> Simple!!!!


actually the firmware in mtnl utstarcom modems is different,

@rhasta
open 192.168.1.1/main.html 
then goto nat and add all required ports there


----------



## Desmond (Nov 3, 2008)

@Ramkrishnan,

I tried your steps and nuked my router. It was not able to detect any server....with great difficulty I have got it to work again to post this message. I followed the steps exactly as you have told. Now what???


----------



## Ramakrishnan (Nov 4, 2008)

I am sorry to see that you got into trouble after following my guide. But the same steps were followed by me and I didn't encounter any difficulty. Mine also BSNL Home 500. I am using Home 500 for the last 10 months and downloading torrents. what is your modem model? Is it ut300ru?


----------



## Desmond (Nov 4, 2008)

yup!

BTW, my plan is Home250


----------



## wbinodkr (Dec 13, 2008)

how to forward port in adsl2 router in bsnl dataone


----------



## Desmond (May 13, 2009)

Here's my problem with PF Config:

My Model is UT300R2U, but PF Config shows:

*img204.imageshack.us/img204/2623/pfconfig.png

Any Help??


----------



## mittyr (May 13, 2009)

@DeSmOnD dAvId  

Man, a simple google search could have solved it a long go. Here this is all you need.


```
*techtricks.co.in/portforwarding-bsnl-dataone-ut300r2u-modem/
```

Ter's a little edit in those steps, here


*hosting02.imagecross.com/image-hosting-13/1158wer.jpg


----------



## Desmond (May 13, 2009)

My firmware is different:

*img245.imageshack.us/img245/7208/bsnl.png


----------



## mittyr (May 13, 2009)

oh, my apologizes.

here, try this

1) In the left side menu click Advanced setup

2) Click on NAT next and DMZ Host thereafter

3) Enter DMZ host ip address as

i) 192.168.1.2 if you are connected through ethernet
ii) 192.168.1.1 if you are connected through USB

4) Click on save/apply

5) Click on Management in the left side menu

6) Select Save/Reboot from that and leave your browser like that until it displays the summary page (this takes about 2-3mins)

Remember, this open all ports (like in Bridged Mode) so use a good firewall.


----------



## Desmond (May 15, 2009)

Solved! Thanks mittyr!!


----------



## Desmond (May 15, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## Prongs298 (May 21, 2009)

what modem do you use????


----------

